

What every programmer should know about memory, Part 1 - nickb
http://lwn.net/SubscriberLink/250967/c21a2a4bd99e2a7d/

======
dfranke
Good god. Not that it isn't interesting, but how is understanding capacitor
timings supposed to make you a better programmer? Good article, poor title.

~~~
tojileon
@dfranke: Does this Aaron Swartz post answer your question?
<http://www.aaronsw.com/weblog/smartabstractions>

~~~
dfranke
I agree with Aaron, but I don't think he'd go this far. Programmers concerned
with performance need to understand caching and the cost of a cache miss.
That's about on the same level as PB and his read heads. The level of detail
in this article goes well beyond that and is unnecessary.

------
brl
Ulrich Drepper, you rule!

Really looking forward to the next 6 parts of this series.

------
rams
Hmm, that's a subscriber only article ?

~~~
kingnothing
No.

